# How to restore Dell with factory.wim file



## thanks4all (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a Dell 580 MT, Windows 7 Home x64. I want to restore factory image, but can't because original MBR was overwritten a while back.

The factory.wim file is in the Dell/Image folder of Recovery partition, but there's no *tools* folder, so I can't use the "imagex /apply d:\dell\image\factory.wim 1 c:\" I also created a WAIK v. 2.0 disk with the KB3AIK_EN.iso image on it.

I'd really appreciate any help on how to do this.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

I suggest that you contact Dell and order a set of system restore disks...cost should be somewhere around $20.00. If you are still under warranty, they may even send them n/c.
vicks


----------



## thanks4all (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for your response.

If you mean the two reinstallation disks (OS & Drivers/Utilities) that came with the computer, I have those. I've tried reinstalling the OS before and frankly don't like having to deal with reinstalling and/or finding updated device drivers. I've tried that before and ended up reinstalling a ghost image of the computer from an earlier time.

I'd really like to have the factory.wim image put back on a formatted c drive. There's got to be a way to do this from a boot cd and command prompt?

I have a system repair disk. Is that like having a BartPE or Windows PE bootable disk? How can I do this with the WAIK tools? I'm not a noob but not a supergeek either, somewhere in between-learning as I go along.

Really appreciate anyone's expertise in this area.


----------



## Davec (Jan 27, 2001)

The factory.wim image is a ghost image from the day the factory installed the OS and other software.


----------



## thanks4all (Aug 20, 2005)

That's the state it was in when I received it out of the box, right? That's what I want to restore it to.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If you can no longer get into the Recovery partition, did not make a set of Recovery DVDs or CDs, and do not want to use the installation DVD then your best option is to do what *vicks *advised. I would call them "Recovery disks" but don't know which terminology Dell uses.

I realize you have already said you do not want to do this, but the best option by far is to install clean using the installation DVD and then download and install all the latest drivers from Dell's web site. Use your Service Tag for easier searching. If they do not specify a particular installation order, install the chipset first, then networking, then all others.


----------

